# μεσοσταθμικός



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Το _*μεσοσταθμικός*_, που δεν βρίσκεται στα λεξικά, είναι μια πιο σαφής λέξη για το _μέσος_, σαν απόδοση τού *average*, έτσι;

Δηλαδή το επίρρημα *μεσοσταθμικά* δεν διαφέρει από το παλιό γνωστό *κατά μέσον όρο*, έτσι;

Αποφεύγονται και οι επαναλήψεις, π.χ. «Μεσοσταθμικά οι συντάξεις μειώνονται κατά 7%, το ποσοστό αναπλήρωσης κατά μέσο όρο πέφτει στο 65%...».

Και τώρα που έχουμε τη «μεσοσταθμική επιβάρυνση 4 ευρώ ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο» θα το εμπεδώσουμε καλύτερα. Θα λέμε το βράδυ στις προσευχές μας: «Κάνε, Θεούλη μου, να μη φύγω πολύ πάνω από το μεσοσταθμικό».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι νομίζω πως όχι :).

Μεσοσταθμικός είναι ο μέσος όρος ποσοτήτων αφού πολλαπλασιαστούν επί κάποιον συντελεστή στάθμισης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Άρα να βάλω στον τίτλο _average-weighted_; Και για το _μεσοσταθμικά_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Βλέπω ότι η γουίκη παραπέμπει στο weighted mean και αφήνει το weighted average (σωστά, κτγμ) μόνο για τον σταθμισμένο αριθμητικό μέσο όρο.

Αλλά και η ελληνική βίκη εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά το θέμα εδώ.


----------



## Dimi (Sep 14, 2011)

Tο μεσοτιμημένος δεν είναι averaged; Νομίζω απλά ότι στα ελληνικά υπάρχει μια σύγχυση για τη χρήση του μεσοσταθμισμένος (average weighted) και μεσοτιμημένος (averaged). Πιστεύω ότι απλά εννοούν averaged.


----------



## Resident (Sep 15, 2011)

Ο συντελεστής στάθμισης είναι ένας δείκτης "βαρύτητας" άρα μιλάμε για weight & weighted. Παράδειγμα, σε περιπτώσεις προσομοίωσης δεδομένων χρειάζεται να αξιολογήσεις την βαρύτητα της κάθε τιμής/αριθμού και πολλαπλασιάζεις κάθε τιμή με ένα συντελεστή που συνήθως είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογος της αβεβαιότητας ή του σφάλματος της συγκεκριμένης τιμής. Τώρα εδώ το μεσοσταθμικό του Βενιζέλου μάλλον γέρνει από και προς το βάρος του.


----------

